
Phabricator, now free for small projects - djtide
https://blog.phacility.com/post/3/phabricator_now_free_for_small_projects/
======
impetiredome
While it's great news that the hosted version of Phabricator is free for small
projects, I'd like to point out that the open source version has always been
free and they're the same :)

Hoping they make that distinction as well.

~~~
neandrake
There's an entire paragraph on that page about it

>This isn’t a scaled-back version of Phabricator. We only build one version,
and that version is free, open, and built to scale. There are no special keys
or licenses needed. No community or enterprise versions. Code quality and
engineering efficiency is too important to us to split up features. When
you’re ready to move off of the free tier and bring your whole company, you’re
welcome to upgrade on Phacility, or take your data with you and host it
locally. We’re glad to have you as a customer either way.

------
neandrake
We've been using Phabricator for a few years and have been really happy with
it. Initially we brought it on board to help with code reviews (which it is
fantastic at), but have since also used it to help manage projects being
collaboratively worked on with external customers. I usually jump at every
chance to talk about it with others who are interested in learning more.

Definitely check it out if you're looking for hosted or self-hosted
alternatives to GitHub/GitLab/BitBucket, especially if you use Mercurial (or
SVN).

------
greenhatman
Phabricator really ticks all the boxes for me. Love it.

100% open source and has all the tools you need for managing software
development built in.

